# A Preview of Faerie Tales & Folklore, Old School Roleplaying of Historical Fantasy



## TildenThorne (Jan 10, 2017)

These are two previews of my upcoming OSR style "heartbreaker" based on Chainmail/0e with a good bit of Swords & Wizardry to fill in the blanks. The full game clocks in at over 380 pages, and is intended to be complete, needing NO further expansion. Its focus is on more traditional mythology from around the world, as well as a deeper focus on "historical fantasy". The setting is "swords (or sandals) & sorcery" and is low magic based, but does border on some high fantasy in the top levels of play. 

Included in the rules are:
- nearly 300 creatures (returned to a more "traditional" state as they appear in myth),
- 3 magic systems with very limited overlap (miracles, spells and spontaneous magic), 
- 6 classes (2 being the "lineage classes" of high and low men),
- a flexible "introduction line" system, used to customize your characters "theme",
- a DEADLY Chainmail based combat system (with attention paid to its "blank" spots), 
- a system for advancement beyond maximum level (10th),
- a timeline of human technology (to help determine what is available in what eras),
- a relatively complete cosmology based around the ideas of ancient humans,
- a simplified save system, and a different take on "hits" or hit points,
- a built-in "power economy" based on the abilities of the classes (where each has its own value),
- a slightly different take on backgrounds and skills (using some modern ideas in "old school" ways),
- random "dungeons", sandboxing and 3 full styles of play (narrative, cooperative narration & wargame),
- modifiable armor, weapons and other equipment, including the addition of early black powder weapons,
- humans or "common men" have some unusual abilities (which set up the games main conflict),
- fluff to explain why no archeological evidence of this world would exist in our time.
- and much more.

These previews deal present one full class, the low man or dwarfish type (minus just a bit of fun); and a few of the differences between "common men" and other lineages.

Any comments or thoughts are highly appreciated.


----------



## Zhern (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi TildenThorne - I'm intrigued, especially as a huge Swords & Wizardry and swords & sorcery genre fan. Is this going to be self-published/small press or will it be a Kickstarter? I'll make sure to spread the word to the S&W groups on FB and G+.


----------



## TildenThorne (Jan 11, 2017)

Zhern said:


> Hi TildenThorne - I'm intrigued, especially as a huge Swords & Wizardry and swords & sorcery genre fan. Is this going to be self-published/small press or will it be a Kickstarter? I'll make sure to spread the word to the S&W groups on FB and G+.




At this point, I suspect I will be self publishing. I will likely publish a PDF on DriveThruRPG and looking into print on demand options. It was really intended for print, but I am just one guy.

Of note, if you are interested, I am looking for roughly a half dozen interested people to send out preview copies of the full PDF. All I ask is no sharing past players, and hopefully a little written critique or review I can use to improve the final product. If this sounds like something you are interested in, let me know (and I'll probably need an email address to send it off). The game does come with a page of warnings... Which I will likely send out first. I don't wish to blindside anyone... But, I touch on some rough topics.

Anyway... Let me know! I can only really offer space in the credits and thank you section... And my eternal gratitude!

-Morgan-


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Zhern (Jan 11, 2017)

Glad you are going to get it out there via OBS. I'll have to gauge my time closer to when you get ready to release a preview, but yeah, I would be interested in checking it out and critiquing it with my group. You might consider sending a note to Erik Tenkar of Tenkar's Tavern to let him know about the impending release. If you aren't familiar with the Tavern, it is a very popular OSR site.  You can find it here: http://www.tenkarstavern.com/.  

Also, I wouldn't expect anything for previewing it. Running/playing a game is all I'm after. Just want to get the word out on the good OSR stuff.


----------



## TildenThorne (Jan 16, 2017)

A private Google+ community where I have posted the full rule set. Ask to join...
https://plus.google.com/communities/115994731949965763628?iem=1


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Zhern (Jan 20, 2017)

TildenThorne said:


> A private Google+ community where I have posted the full rule set. Ask to join...
> https://plus.google.com/communities/115994731949965763628?iem=1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app




Done.


----------

